# Axe Throwing????



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

So I was talking to Dh, and I'm wanting to learn to throw axes and knives. I've already got an awesome pistol that he got me a few years back, a SW 640 J frame. Love it!
But I'm thinking it couldn't hurt to have a few more skills. 

So, where would a girl go to do this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Start here

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Huse8I&usg=AFQjCNHVmBAT22zAPyZgMJrBZ-B2FYAybg


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob:Thank you!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

try looking up lumberjack sports
cold steel offers a nice selection of fully functional weapons. the various battle axes have wide bits that are good for throwing. they also offer a variety of knives, spikes & spears. prices are generally better than custom but of equal or better quality.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know about that bowie/axe knife, I've never thrown one of them. But I can tell you how I use to throw a government issued K-Bar knife. The two secrets is to know your throwing distance and to let the knife gently slide out of your hand. Which ever hand your throwing with, close your fist and position your thumb on top laying across your index finger. Your four fingers should be facing toward you, and your thumb pointing directly away from you. Kind of like your holding onto a joy stick and your thumb is on top. 

Now the knife blade should be laying between your thumb and four fingers with the dull side of your knive blade pressed against your palm and the sharp side facing out. When your looking down you should only be looking at one side of your knife griped in your fist with your thumb on top, fingers gently folded under the knife and the knife handle facing away from you. 

Now when you raise the knife behind your head to throw, your thumb should be facing directly behind you. Not to the left, not to the right. Now in one gentle motion swing your fist forward and try to extend your arm toward your target. As you extend your arm toward your target you slightly open your thumb up, releasing the knife to slide straight forward out of your grip. Do not flip the knife. This will cause it to flip end over end and most likely it will not stick. But if you gently let the knife slide out of your hand, it should gently rotate 1/2 turn only and stick into your target. 

It will take some practice but with a lot of practice you can eventually get to where you can throw the knife quit hard and fast and still the knife will only rotate 1/2 turn and stick. 

A good way to get started is to throw some screwdrivers downward into the ground. Once you get the hang of rotating the screwdriver only one half turn, you can then graduate to trees or wood block of some sort. 

Hope you can understand my directions.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks! I think I can "See" what you're saying.:goodjob:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

For sport or fun it is alright.
Never throw away your weapon in real life.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

pancho said:


> For sport or fun it is alright.
> Never throw away your weapon in real life.


Ditto! Make sure you got a backup.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Trust me, ( she said with a smile) I've got lots of back-up. :gaptooth:


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Tomahawk throwing is a popular sport in the re-enactor world. Lots of early documentation throwing tomahawks to dispatch other indians and white settlers.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I learned how to throw knives n 'hawks from a book that I ordered from Crazy Crow Trading Post in Texas. They cater to the reenactment crowd (and to the NDN community too). I also bought a nice competition throwing knife from them. Google them up...they have a large online store. Hawk and knife throwing is easy to learn and lots of fun to master! Have fun!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

www.videosift.com/video/Johnny-Carson-and-Ed-Ames-The-Famous-Tomahawk-Toss


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Something to think about though - some knives are just NOT meant to be thrown - balance is everything.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to do that to, it looks like fun. I think i will get a couple of axes or knives, set up a target in the yard and just have at it.


----------

